# Can't even watch the football without being inundated with gay/troon propaganda.



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

Sky sports scoreboard has the BIPOCLGBTQ and sometimes Y flag across the top.
Can't even watch football without having this shit shoved down our throat.
Britain is the most pozzed country in the world.


----------



## Meiwaku (Dec 11, 2021)

When did they start this flag and did they say why? Sports is being ruined by troons in general. There's a college swimming tranny whose wokely breaking womens records and female athletes are scared of backlash so they refuse to talk. 

Also:

https://www.washingtonblade.com/202...-on-fairness-for-inclusion-of-trans-athletes/

Time for lots of world breaking female records.


----------



## Seth MacFarlane (Dec 11, 2021)

who cares.


----------



## Baker Street (Dec 11, 2021)

Are those eurofags still taking the knee for BLM?


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

Baker Street said:


> Are those eurofags still taking the knee for BLM?


We have to kneel for our three brave lions and kings who choked and missed penalties in the Euro. 



Meanwhile Beckham gets a dartboard made of his face when he gets a red card.


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 11, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> here's a college swimming tranny whose wokely breaking womens records and female athletes are scared of backlash so they refuse to talk.


LMFAO that's awesome.


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> When did they start this flag and did they say why? Sports is being ruined by troons in general. There's a college swimming tranny whose wokely breaking womens records and female athletes are scared of backlash so they refuse to talk.


Past month really. This is the first time its been this blatant. Was only in like pre game or on armbands before. But i also haven't watched cause ive been busy irl for a few weeks.

Southampton released a cringe tranny kit


----------



## Joe Swanson (Dec 11, 2021)

Imagine enjoying niggers and wiggers run around on a field


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 11, 2021)

Watching sports you love being played by other men is like watching the woman you love being fucked by other man. Do it yourself fatty, no trannies or niggers there.


----------



## Heather Mason (Dec 11, 2021)

Please stop watching TV. I don't know why people insist on torturing themselves


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 11, 2021)

lol british people suck


----------



## Yuri_ (Dec 11, 2021)

They're only going to intensify this shit, so you should quit watching and have a bit of self respect


----------



## LurkNoMore (Dec 11, 2021)

What? You expect your bread and circuses to be free of pro-regime propaganda? Come on now, be reasonable here.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Dec 11, 2021)

You're probably just better off getting Madden or FIFA game from the pre-BLMtroons time and just place bets and give commentary with your friends on CPU vs CPU games.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 11, 2021)

My step dad had football on a week ago when I visited. I noticed the queer colours too. I hope that he's ignorant of it's meaning.



lord_smokugawa said:


>


Can I have a version of this but with queer flags?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 11, 2021)

Why do you care so much about this flag business OP?
You gay or somethin'?


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Dec 11, 2021)

My favourite part of the football match is when they kneel before kick off. It gives me so much euphoria that I turn it off and furiously masurbate to inclusiveness.


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Why do you care so much about this flag business OP?
> You gay or somethin'?


I want to watch my football without any political statements in it if possible.

People can make their own choices but I don't wanna have it in my face when i'm just trying to watch a match.

People would lose their mind if someone had "Brexit means Brexit" on the screen during the match and the new tranny/ pride flag is just as polarizing.

So I don't see how its okay for polarizing political insignia to be displayed during something that's supposed to be escapism and unifying.

You may be left wing and I may be right wing but for 90 minutes we are family supporting our club.


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Watching sports you love being played by other men is like watching the woman you love being fucked by other man. Do it yourself fatty, no trannies or niggers there.


Absolutely retardpilled take. Watching football is a social activity. Sit with your friends and watch the football. 

You'd understand that if you had friends. But you can't conceptualize not doing anything completely alone.


Yuri_ said:


> They're only going to intensify this shit, so you should quit watching and have a bit of self respect


I've thought about just watching lower league football since its not pozzed yet.


LurkNoMore said:


> What? You expect your bread and circuses to be free of pro-regime propaganda? Come on now, be reasonable here.


It didn't used to be is the thing until Chauvin kneeled on Floyd.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 11, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> I want to watch my football without any political statements in it if possible.
> 
> People can make their own choices but I don't wanna have it in my face when i'm just trying to watch a match.
> 
> ...


But why are you gay and obsessed with gay messages in your sport so you keep out an eagle eye to spot this shit even if it's super unnoticable?


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> But why are you gay and obsessed with gay messages in your sport so you keep out an eagle eye to spot this shit even if it's super unnoticable?


This is just a pic I could capture easily. 

They also show the entire flag for 2-3 seconds when they cut to show a replay of a goal or shot on target or foul, which happens 20+ times a match. 

They do it with the flag instead of the standard black cut in and out. So its really noticeable. 

If you notice I didn't try to cap the scoreboard until the 54th minute since i couldnt get a shot of the highlight cut since you're not always sure exactly when its coming.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 11, 2021)

But that still doesn't explain why you care so much about teh gay. lmao


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> But that still doesn't explain why you care so much about teh gay. lmao


Its a completely unnecessary political statement that's being forced on people by one of the more influential organizations (Sky) in Britain. 

It sets a bad precedent for politics invading every aspect of life instead of being able to chill in a less polarized society like was the case in the 90s and 00s. 

If you're American it would be like watching NFL and seeing "Make America Great Again" or  "Build Back Better" or "Defund the Police" with the official logo and colors on the field. 

NBA tried it with BLM and they lost half their audience because its polarizing and half your audience won't stand for it. Then stopped because they lost so much money.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 11, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> Its a completely unnecessary political statement that's being forced on people by one of the more influential organizations (Sky) in Britain.
> 
> It sets a bad precedent for politics invading every aspect of life instead of being able to chill in a less polarized society like was the case in the 90s and 00s.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but why are you wasting so much time on this gay stuff if not for it having some kind of effect on your mind, just enjoy the sport lol.
Also why put an empty space between each sentence, is this some OCD, are you a gay autist?


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Yeah, but why are you wasting so much time on this gay stuff if not for it having some kind of effect on your mind, just enjoy the sport lol.
> Also why put an empty space between each sentence, is this some OCD, are you a gay autist?


Its not just about the gays/trannies, although that is the most pervasive polarizing movement of today. I hate watching the world divide more and more with this stupid culture war bullshit. 

"Just enjoy the sport lol [and ignore the divide and politicization of things that are supposed to be unifying.]" 
- Retarded consoomer


----------



## Heather Mason (Dec 11, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> Its not just about the gays/trannies, although that is the most pervasive polarizing movement of today. I hate watching the world divide more and more with this stupid culture war bullshit.
> 
> "Just enjoy the sport lol [and ignore the divide and politicization of things that are supposed to be unifying.]"
> - Retarded consoomer


Sports are unifying? Sports are just another facet of tribalism. I know jack shit about running around a field and flopping like a fairy for fouls but I know that you Euros will literally stab each other over footie matches. Don't even get me started on the South Americans


----------



## Strawberry Mirky Brend (Dec 11, 2021)

Heather Mason said:


> Sports are unifying? Sports are just another facet of tribalism. I know jack shit about running around a field and flopping like a fairy for fouls but I know that you Euros will literally stab each other over footie matches. Don't even get me started on the South Americans


If you're right wing or left wing or whatever else, you support your local team usually, and for 90 minutes that's all that matters, its unifying for a community. Gives a common topic for people to talk about as well in the community that isn't edgy or controversial so it makes people more attached to their communities.


----------



## Meiwaku (Dec 11, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Watching sports you love being played by other men is like watching the woman you love being fucked by other man. Do it yourself fatty, no trannies or niggers there.


"Sports is for cucks" is the hot new take. I see


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Dec 12, 2021)

Some reddit tier bants in here and it ABSOLUTELY disgusts me.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 12, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> Absolutely retardpilled take. Watching football is a social activity. Sit with your friends and watch the football.
> 
> You'd understand that if you had friends. But you can't conceptualize not doing anything completely alone.


Not even considering going out to play sports with your friends. lol fat


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 12, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> Its not just about the gays/trannies, although that is the most pervasive polarizing movement of today. I hate watching the world divide more and more with this stupid culture war bullshit.
> 
> "Just enjoy the sport lol [and ignore the divide and politicization of things that are supposed to be unifying.]"
> - Retarded consoomer


That's kinda gay ngl.


----------



## whogoesthere (Dec 14, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> Absolutely retardpilled take. Watching football is a social activity. Sit with your friends and watch the football.
> 
> You'd understand that if you had friends. But you can't conceptualize not doing anything completely alone.
> 
> ...


Come down the divisions, we still drink beer and eat pies, and will call a poof a poof. Join me with my team, as we tumble into complete fucking irrelevancy, maybe even beyond that. Exciting times circling the abyss.


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 20, 2021)

I hate ball sports so I'm glad all of them are being ruined.
Hopefully, all the fans will just start watching something else and we get better stuff on ESPN now.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 20, 2021)

Sports seem to have been POZZED on a global scale at least in first world countries since the funny orange man happened.
Could also be they know they'll never amount to Ronaldinho and embraced the darkness, though.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 20, 2021)

lord_smokugawa said:


> If you're right wing or left wing or whatever else, you support your local team usually, and for 90 minutes that's all that matters, its unifying for a community. Gives a common topic for people to talk about as well in the community that isn't edgy or controversial so it makes people more attached to their communities.


Gotta destroy that. It ruins the narrative.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 21, 2021)

not a football fan but i remember years ago watching a game with the family and they had a commercial were two guys were kissing and i called out on the faggot shit. the brothers did not care. mom being a typical women, saw nothing wrong with that. only dad was agreeing with me it was clearly propaganda. its funny when you ask your group of friends you have known for years, that are big football supporter's, that you beaten people up with for simply looking or acting gay, say "it dosent offend me" or "i dont care about that. just wanna watch the game".

same with covid. football players are having heart issues and quitting yet, the fans refuse to speak up out of fear of having thier sport taken away.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 21, 2021)

lol does seeing a rainbow flag trigger you that much? Son, you might be in the closet


----------



## GHTD (Dec 21, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> lol does seeing a rainbow flag trigger you that much? Son, you might be in the closet


He'll get caught sucking cock in an airport gloryhole someday.


----------



## greenthrowaway (Dec 23, 2021)

Strawberry Mirky Brend said:


> Its a completely unnecessary political statement that's being forced on people by one of the more influential organizations (Sky) in Britain.
> 
> It sets a bad precedent for politics invading every aspect of life instead of being able to chill in a less polarized society like was the case in the 90s and 00s.
> 
> ...



They already put end racism in the banner of the end zone, and push propaganda in-between plays.  The players, owners, and networks hate you, want you dead, and you replaced.  Join a rec league, or watch minor league / lower division stuff if you want to spectate.  You'll be shocked how many hours you were wasting on this stuff that doesn't improve or enrich your life.  You don't have to give up the sport to check out of fandom.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 16, 2022)

It’s only a matter of time that we have the first “woman” nfl player…


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 19, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> lol does seeing a rainbow flag trigger you that much? Son, you might be in the closet


arent all NFL fans in the closet?

just watch italian football, its way less gay....


----------

